# CPC-A still looking for entry level position in Central Arkansas



## tracy.ellington@yahoo.com (May 7, 2012)

I've applied for a few jobs but it seems no one has the time to train someone with no experience in a medical field. Hoping someone will see my 13 years of dedication in the financial institution is enough to give me half a chance. I've updated my resume as follows:

Tracy Ellington
1 East Mobbs Circle
Greenbrier, AR 72058

QUALIFICATIONS
	Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice   
	Over 13 years of experience handling financial accounts
	Excellent attention to details and great organizational skills
	Superb understanding of HIPAA laws and confidentiality
	Ability to meet deadlines and deliver results

EDUCATION: American Academy of Professional Coders-CPC-A Certified November 2011
   Medical Coding Training-CPC covered the following subjects: 
   Business of Medicine		 	Medical Terminology & Anatomy Review
   Introduction to ICD-9-CM & Coding and CPT	Surgery Guidelines
   HCPCS & Modifiers 151 			Evaluation & Management, Medicine
   Arkansas Institute of Banking: Principles of Banking/Economics, Law & Banking Principles
   University of Arkansas at Little Rock, Little Rock, AR, 1992—1993    
   Majored in Deaf Education

WORK EXPERIENCE:  Regions Bank -Jan 1999 to current	
9/2/2003 to current-- Corporate Trust Staff Assistant III**
•	Performed general and clerical administrative support to two relationship managers.
•	Review tax and compliance issues.
•	Monitor settlement of trades and securities assigned to trust accounts, verifying cash availability;
•	guaranteed investment contract reconcilement with GIC statements versus trust account balances. 
•	Reconcile cash sheet daily for overdrafts or large balances, as well as posting cash transactions (wires, checks and     electronic funds transfers (EFTs).
•	Monitored and maintain archive system for permanent storage.
•	Address routine questions and problems with clients, assessing on how best to resolve any issues, and referring more complex situations to higher levels.
•	Formulated and maintain excel spreadsheets and word program.
•	Carried out established procedures and worked under minimum supervision to perform assigned duties.
•	Fulfill the annual SEC/BSA/AML testing to meet compliance requirement.

11/28/2001 to 08/29/2003—Clerical Specialist V
•	Processed commercial loan payments and advances and applying them to appropriate loan accounts. 
•	Automated new loans and renewals on Shaw loan mainframe system (data entry). 
•	Submitted payments and extensions for loans to accommodate customers’ needs. 
•	Review Infonet System for bank loan associate requests, then maintain information on Shaw loans.
•	Reviewed requests for loans to be charged off or place on non-accrual status, upon approvals. 
•	Managed monthly spreadsheet of new/ renewed loans and returned loans for loan officers of various banks.
•	Assisted co-workers with payments, loan processing, and other duties as needed. 

11/21/1999 to 11/23/2001—Clerical Specialist IV
•	Processed pre-conversion requests microfiche and microfilm lookups for copies of financial statements, checks and deposits, as requested by bank clients.
•	Accessed ASI program system for statements, checks and items as needed for research.
•	Entered & catalogued microfilm on ASI daily for recordkeeping of database files.
•	Addressed incoming telephone calls, for assistance with questions, concerns & requests.
•	Assisted in subpoena research for law offices, for court proceedings.

** 02/2006 Awarded Most Valuable Player for recognition of work as Corporate Trust Assistant by peers.


----------



## opheliapo@gmail.com (May 7, 2012)

*Reply to CPC-A*

I will give you my experience.  It is hard to get a job as a coder without experience even if ceritifed.  I worked as a Patient Center Rep for 2 years and told them at my interview that I was interested in coding and they taught me to code under supervision and I went to school while I did that.  When I took the CPC exam, I already had 2 years coding and an AAPC approved course curriculum completed, so I did not have the Apprentice designation.  You may have to get a clerical position at a site that will let you code under supervision so that you can gain experience while working.  Good Luck!


----------



## tracy.ellington@yahoo.com (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your encouragement. I try not to get too discouraged. I realize it can be difficult in my situation. I will take your advice to heart. Thanks, again!


----------



## nguernsey (May 9, 2012)

*Clerical correction*

Just wanted to point out that it's HIPAA not HIPPA.


----------



## tracy.ellington@yahoo.com (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out. Typo, you know! Made the correction.


----------

